# Shelf Life of Cookies



## alpine baker (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone know the shelf life of vegan cookies that are made with coconut milk? Will they need to be refrigerated? Is there an issue of the coconut milk going rancid? If so are there any ingredients that you would recommend to preserve a longer shelf life?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you thought to ask the recipe author?

Getting it straight from the horse's mouth would be best IMO.

Welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## alpine baker (Feb 1, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Have you thought to ask the recipe author?
> Getting it straight from the horse's mouth would be best IMO.
> 
> Welcome to Chef Talk!
> ...


Thank you! It is my recipe. I'm trying to figure out the shelf life and would like to get input from other people.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never baked with coconut milk but someone else may be able to help if you were to post your recipe (ingredients and instructions).

If it is a cookie you plan to sell the absolute best answer would be to take the recipe to a licensed food lab.

This would give you a legal leg to stand on if someone were to get sick.

mimi


----------



## alpine baker (Feb 1, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> I have never baked with coconut milk but someone else may be able to help if you were to post your recipe (ingredients and instructions).
> If it is a cookie you plan to sell the absolute best answer would be to take the recipe to a licensed food lab.
> This would give you a legal leg to stand on if someone were to get sick.
> 
> mimi


----------



## alpine baker (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Mimi!


----------



## alpine baker (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Mimi


----------

